# Paris Photo Session



## cveuro (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Im doing an internship i Paris at the moment and really want to get some ppl together for a photosession, no matter if old or young, male or female, the only thing that counts is the will to take good photos. and that not only of the famous places but also anything else. by the way im from austria 20/m!
would love to hear from you,
all the best,
chris


----------

